
Inkdrop – Notebook app for Hackers - noradaiko
https://inkdrop.info/
======
shawkinaw
My problem with all these types of apps is: What happens when the app goes
away? This is partly why I use org-mode, because it's just a text file, more
or less perfectly usable without actually being in org-mode. So I'd love to
see an app like Inkdrop which stores everything as readable text. (I didn't
see anything about file format on the page, but might have missed it.)

~~~
msravi
...which is why I moved all my notes to quiver from evernote. The format is
open and is extremely well designed
([https://github.com/HappenApps/Quiver/wiki/Quiver-Data-
Format](https://github.com/HappenApps/Quiver/wiki/Quiver-Data-Format)). And
someone's used it to build an android app. So with the notes stored on google
drive and the notes folder set to sync, I have access to my notes on all
devices.

------
diymaker
How does it compare to Quiver
([http://happenapps.com/#quiver](http://happenapps.com/#quiver)) notebook?

~~~
ptomato
It appears to store data on their server, not in local files as Quiver does.
It also looks like it may be (this could be mistaken, I haven't tried Inkdrop)
an Electron app, in which case performance & memory usage is likely to be
significantly worse than Quiver, which is not only native but very well
optimized in my experience. On the plus side, it does have cross-platform
support, which Quiver does not.

ETA: yup, grabbed the release and it is an Electron app - can't test without a
beta invite, but for comparison on my machine it's about 3-4 seconds on launch
before it gets to login screen, and uses 190mb of RAM at login screen. For
comparison, Quiver is effectively instantaneous (a lot less than a second) to
launch and uses 64mb of RAM displaying an empty document.

~~~
coldtea
> _It also looks like it may be (this could be mistaken, I haven 't tried
> Inkdrop) an Electron app, in which case performance & memory usage is likely
> to be significantly worse than Quiver, which is not only native but very
> well optimized in my experience._

Quiver is native? From the very first moment it struck me as an 100% web-based
app.

~~~
ptomato
Would appear that the preview is a web view but nothing else is, as far as I
can tell. Editor might be but I think it's just a series of text views. Rest
of the interface is definitely native. Also, even the web parts aren't
embedding & shipping Chromium but rather using the MacOS WebKit framework
which is definitely preferable from at least a memory usage, battery life, and
security standpoint.

~~~
kawera
The editor is WebKit based too and uses some open-source js widgets.
(/Applications/Quiver.app/Contents/Resources/html-build)

~~~
ptomato
Yup, looks like. Not sure if that's just for code editor or not, but it's at
least for that, using ACE ([https://ace.c9.io](https://ace.c9.io))

------
hauget
I use jrnl [http://jrnl.sh/](http://jrnl.sh/) It supports tags, text files,
date filters, I can use my own editor, it's open source, multiplatform and
even supports encryption. Oh yeah, and it's super minimalistic and can be used
directly from the terminal.

------
eudoxus
"Notebook app for _Hackers_ ".. and No Linux support? I'm confused why their
definition of hacker is only bound to those who use Windows and OSX.

Not even "Linux coming soon"...

~~~
scottjad
If I hold an event in Chicago called "An evening for families," that doesn't
mean my definition of family somehow includes living close to Chicago. Just
that this event happens to be in Chicago, and this app happens to be for
Windows/Mac because of implementation/demand/whatever reasons, not because of
some definition about hackers.

~~~
Chris2048
in your OS/physical-location analogy, what's the interpretation of cross-
platform support?

------
tjohns
I love the UI. That said, I'd be hesitant to use this because I have no way to
trust the security of the remote server.

It would be nice to have an option to use my own Google Drive/Dropbox account
or network mount, or alternatively to use client-side encryption for the
entire database.

------
dleslie
I use org-capture. [0]

0:
[http://orgmode.org/manual/Capture.html](http://orgmode.org/manual/Capture.html)

------
ahmedfromtunis
What are the advantages of such a notebook (and the others mentioned
below/above) over a general tool like Vim and Emacs?

~~~
wodenokoto
In short the advantage is the same as sublime over vim / emacs.

Or the disadvantage is the same that sublime suffers against vim/emacs.

------
miles
Looking for something like this with asciidoc(tor) support and simple, local
file storage. Still using Notational Velocity in the meantime - it's wicked-
fast:

[http://notational.net](http://notational.net)

nvALT is a newer fork with Markdown support:

[http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/](http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/)

~~~
tra3
The only thing missing from nvalt is support for better organization. Tags are
supported but not searchable for instance. With hundreds of notes it starts
getting harder to search.

------
ishu3101
How is Inkdrop different from Boostnote - open source notetaking app for
programmers with markdown support & available on Windows, Mac & Linux.
[https://b00st.io/](https://b00st.io/)

------
curiousgal
No Linux love? I'll wait for the invite and see how well it plays with Wine.

------
nkantar
For those who'd prefer an open-source, Mac-only, less-feature-rich
alternative, there's Macdown:
[http://macdown.uranusjr.com](http://macdown.uranusjr.com)

------
jeena
Meh, doesn't work with Linux so I'm staying with Emacs.

------
ApolloRising
You may want to fix the language on the thank you page. I think you meant
"priority" rather than prior.

"Get earlier access! We'll send you a prior invitation if you share special
link with your friends:"

Lastly, you should also probably tell people that there is a waiting list on
the landing page since it sometimes upsets users that want to try your
product.

~~~
coldtea
Count me as upset.

It says "get access to the beta", and then not only it doesn't give that after
I gave my name and email, but it additionally asks to send a link (spam) to
your friends to get the "priority invitation" whenever that's due.

So, that would be one less potential customer -- and I have bought both Quiver
and Dash in that category...

------
aroch
What's the point of having a checkbox next to the newsletter subscribe text if
it isn't uncheckable?

~~~
curiousgal
To test how familiar you are with browser dev tools I suppose.

~~~
chadcatlett
I would imagine many forms that don't allow unchecking of check boxes also
just assume it is checked on the processing side of things, so dev tools might
not help.

------
enrmarc
Offtopic: I like the syntax themes. Something similar for Atom?. Specially the
third one from the left [https://d2f7qn9vg9vryy.cloudfront.net/site/syntax-
themes.png](https://d2f7qn9vg9vryy.cloudfront.net/site/syntax-themes.png)

~~~
anotheryou
I whished for the syntax highlighting with big headlines. Seems to be
impossible to hack in to atom.

Maaaaybe possible with some hacky double line-height stuff?

------
nallerooth
How can it be called "The Notebook for Hackers" when there's no Linux support?

------
piplgobde
Still not sure what to think of Electron built applications.

Maybe it is my older laptop, but still feels odd to me. I'll have to think
about it some more, since even more stuff is being made with it.

------
devarist
If you are interested in this you might also like
[https://devarist.com](https://devarist.com) \- a daily journal for developers

------
cced
So... This is pretty much Quiver? Looks... Very similar.

------
nameless912
So basically, this is org-mode but prettier. Also, I can encrypt my org notes
and back them up using literally anything that will push bits.

------
zapt02
Is there anything like this with cross-platform support? (Windows / Linux /
OSX)

------
stared
What is the selling point vs Markdown + one's favourite editor?

~~~
coldtea
Built-in syntax highlight support, viewer, file management, tags, etc... Isn't
it obvious?

~~~
tylershuster
Atom has syntax highlighting, markdown live renderer, file management, maybe
even tagging.

~~~
coldtea
Any sufficiently bloated editor environment with the right plugins is
indistinguishable from a dedicated tool.

That's not saying much though.

------
stuaxo
Linux version in the works?

